
The Rent-Seeking Is Too Damn High - tokenadult
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-rent-seeking-is-too-damn-high/
======
jschwartzi
It's generally good to have a barber that knows how to cut hair and can shave
you with a razor without injuring you. Those aren't things that can be done by
an unskilled person.

Furthermore, it would suck to find out your barber can't hack it by getting a
bad haircut from them.

~~~
clinta
And it sucks to get a bad meal at a restaurant, or poor quality customer
service. So we have yelp and google reviews for businesses to try and avoid
these situations. We don't need government licensing protect us from every
having a bad experience with a business.

Liability should be motivation enough for any business to not let unskilled
barbers handle a straight razor.

------
csense
In the case of barbershops, it's important that they know how to properly
clean the stuff that'll be touching hair, as otherwise there are various nasty
infestations that can be transferred from person to person.

~~~
gozur88
Sure. A four hour class would be reasonable.

~~~
venomsnake
For four hours you could not learn how to sharpen a straight razor properly.
But a month seems reasonable. Two years is too much.

